# 14x6 rally wheels what best tyre size looking for redlines



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

hi, i have a 67 gto it has original 14 x 6 rally 2 wheels, does anyone know what the best fit tyre size is to suit these rims, i am thinking about redline diamond backs maybe 235/70/14 size but will these fit under without rubbing gaurds, and sit on the rims correctly, i would like to go as wide as possible but realise the rim is only 6 inch wide, has anyone gone down this path already?...thanks


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I tried 235's and they rubbed the driver's side front fender when making a left turn. They were fine in the rear.


----------



## billcocarb (Aug 12, 2011)

I have the same car and just put new red lines on. I went with BFG Silvertown 225x70x14. Fill the wheel well just right. When I did my research this size was actually 3/8 taller than original. Here's a picture with new tires.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm with Billcocarb. I've been running 225/70/14's on mine since the late '80's. Nice muscular look, decent ride and handling. No rubbing anywhere any time, on '65, '66, and '67 GTO's with stock height suspensions.


----------



## peahrens (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm interested in the same thing. I've got about 5 yr old Goodrich , size 225r7014 on 14x6 Rally I's on my '66. I'm unhappy that the raised white letters turn blackish from tire compound bleeding in, so I plan to go to redlines. Can y'll comment further on why you prefer certain brand(s) in the redline that size? Also, do you recommend mail order and find an installer or let installer order them?


----------



## billcocarb (Aug 12, 2011)

Sorry, I posted the wrong picture. The one I posted still had the 20 year old bias ply tires.This one has BFGs. I ordered them online and had a local tire shop change them for me.


----------



## SIXT5GTO (Mar 9, 2010)

*Rims & red lines*

I just put a set of Dimonback radio Red Lines 225-70/14 on 6" repro Hurst wheels 
no problems, ride nice and I think they look very nice too


----------



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

billcocarb said:


> Sorry, I posted the wrong picture. The one I posted still had the 20 year old bias ply tires.This one has BFGs. I ordered them online and had a local tire shop change them for me.


ok cool thanks for the pics, so it seems 225 on front but can put 235 on the rear, sounds good


----------



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

SANDU002 said:


> I tried 235's and they rubbed the driver's side front fender when making a left turn. They were fine in the rear.


thanks for that tip, i will stay away from 235 and put 225 on front...and 235 on the rear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

235 on rear is only slightly bigger, and you will no longer be able to rotate your tires for maximum wear. If this is not a concern, not an issue.


----------



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

geeteeohguy said:


> 235 on rear is only slightly bigger, and you will no longer be able to rotate your tires for maximum wear. If this is not a concern, not an issue.


hmm didnt think about that, i usually forget to rotate tyres , but i am thinking i should in future so might re-think and stay with 225 all round...thanks for the tip, keep a eye on me its been a long time since i worked on cars i'm re learning stuff i did 25 years ago !


----------

